# Florida July Fishing HEATS Up



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

:thumbup:'Florida July Fishing HEATS up'
We all know the Sunshine state gets hot, really hot, in July. Will the fish be 'taking it easy?' 
Or will we see...'Florida July Fishing HEATS up? 

Yvette & Todd know the answer:

Watch Yvette show the guys how it's done 8 minutes into the video at the end of this report. 
Ready? Let's go!

Captain Bryon Holland is ready and so are we. Hopefully this will be 39 hours never to be forgotten:


More often than not we catch fish by the thousands of pounds. However, what really stands out on these extended overnight trips are the people; people like Mr. Craig Permenter. No better place, no better way, to celebrate BIG number 50:

Let's capture this occasion forever:


Talk about serious fishing; the Florida has an extremely experienced fishing coach showing us how it's done. Mr. John Martin is a born & raised Florida Boy. John is a proud University of Florida graduate who has been fishing Florida waters, both commercially & recreationally, his entire life. John is always more than happy to share his vast knowledge:

Both John, and first mate Will, will show you how to use bonito for bate:


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

We hit the far off snapper grounds, as John Martin would say, with a BANG!



Will, thanks for telling us about that bonito:

Look at the yellow on that mangrove snapper. Anybody ever see one like that before?

The yellowtail snapper, BIG yellowtail snapper, are on fire:


Sun-up! Hope the fish are still hungry:

Looks like someone is:

Tammy, thank you! That hot off the grill egg, bacon, and cheese, on toasted Cuban bread, is as good as the fishing:

Looks like the fish are also ready for breakfast. Talk about a trophy! Look at the size of that mutton snapper:


The red grouper are hungry:

So are the American reds:

So are we. How about an early lunch? That's not just a cheese burger; that's a Tammy 1/3 pounder:

More American red action:




Looks like more than 'Snickers' for dinner tonight:

It's really great seeing so may smaller red snapper. They are our now, as well as our future. We did not see that until last year:

Plenty of BIG BOYS out there also:


One of the very best fish to ever swim; the scamp grouper:


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Talk about variety:


Deep-water trolling between stops can be very productive, Mr. 'Jig-head' Ed is simply the best of the best:

First mate, Will, has the gaff ready:

It's a...



Yvette is so proud of Todd:

This lady, this fisher-lady, can hole her own against anyone. Watch Yvette in action 8 minutes into the video:

All that catching has made Todd & Yvette hungry. Chef 'Jersey Girl' Tammy time:


First mate, Will, (L), is so proud of our fishing coach. Mr. John Martin leads by example. John can make a very good fisherman an even better fisherman:

It's been a long night & day. Time to start thinking about going home; going home until next weekend when we do it all over again. 

The Florida has two massive 1,150 HP Caterpillar diesels. These 4 cycle 'CATS' sound much different from Detroit's. Catch the mighty 'PURR' of the giants 9 minutes 5 seconds into the video. Ever see the Cat's huge shaft at work? Don't pass up the chance 9 minutes 20 seconds into the video. Extremely interesting:


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Bed time! Take us home Captain John, home to John's Pass & beautiful Madeira Beach, Florida:
Wow! That was one quick, restful, night:

Think docking a 72' long, 25' wide catamaran in a very small area is difficult? It is! It is unless you are Captain Bryon Holland:



Think 'Florida July Fishing HEATS up? Well!


Early Sunday morning...Yvette & Todd are all smiles:


The in the money jack pot grouper hit the scales @ 19.0 pounds, mutton snapper, 17.4 pounds, and red snapper 15 pounds. 
Check out the action packed, on the water, video of our trip. 
(Click on the YouTube link)

https://youtu.be/FLowmj3UVS0


What an honor sharing our Paradise on earth with fellow sportsmen/women. 
Until next time:
Bob Harbison Florida Outdoor Writers Association


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Thats a good trip. How many anglers are on a trip like this?


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Thanks! We had 41 for this trip. Crowded in back, but still plenty of room up front.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

the fella in the video said about 120 Red Snapper at the 11:17 point in the video. Thats alot of fish added to all the other stuff caught. awesome trip,,,, I like the pictures of the food the best though..... The food pictures look awesome!!!!


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

*Thanks!*

:thumbup:Thanks! We have been doing very well on American reds. Most are between 16-18 inches; many much smaller. We did not see that in Central Florida until early last year. Great for our future. In addition, we have been doing very well on gags, mangrove, vermilion, and yellowtail snapper. 
Food: One thing about sportsmen/women...we love to eat. Tammy takes pride in her cooking. She always adds that special little touch. Talk about a match made in heaven...she loves to cook; we love to eat! 
The entire Pensacola area is a good reason why Florida is the Fishing Capital of the World. We in Central Florida like to think that we also contribute.


----------



## lostsmenfive (May 31, 2009)

Sweet trip. Really nice flag yellowtail . Happy fourth


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Stud Mangroves!!!!!!!!


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Thanks! We fished an area known as the Elbow. The Florida Elbow is known for really BIG fish. That's the most yellowtails I have seen in a long time.


----------

